# How not to ruin your health through photography (common injuries)



## Marsu42 (Feb 13, 2014)

I just managed to catch the next injury through lack of technique, a (light) buritis on my elbow. The cause was me leaning with my elbow on frozen ground too long too often while photographing wildlife. I underestimated this though I generally know about the danger and dampen my knees.

Since is the second time I run into something like this I wonder what's next, i.e. how to prevent what I don't know yet. Are there any other common injuries caused by lack of technique and how to avoid them? I'll start the list. For jokes please feel free to start another thread, I'm serious about this.

1. Buritis on knees and elbows - don't knee or lean on hard ground w/o protection: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olecranon_bursitis

2. Tenosynovitis when trying to hold too much camera weight improperly (fingers, wrist w/o camera strap) - always balance the weight with both arms or use a monopod: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tenosynovitis

3. ...?


----------



## surapon (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks, Dear Friend Marsu 42.
Thanks for your experience, and I will not do the same.
Here is the Photo that I never near there too---To safe my Life, and I am not the braveman like them in the photo----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great day.
Surapon


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 13, 2014)

There are those who try to capture images of wild animals from up close. Even animals like elk in Yellowstone have gored people who thought they were tame, and the number killed or maimed by bears is very large.
At a remote camp which was only reachable by boat, up in British Columbia, Canada, there was a guy who put out leftovers every night for the bears. When a bear decided to have lunch during the day and came up to the cabin porch to open a ice chest, one guy took a cast iron skillet and hit the bear on the nose while the other took videos. That is asking for a Darwin Award


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 13, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> That is asking for a Darwin Award



Good stories, people, but I'm trying to collect some actual feedback about health problems in pro photography... I know every CR thread degrades into gibberish after 1-2 pages, but I wouldn't mind keeping the firsts posts on topic :-o


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 13, 2014)

Marsu, carrying heavy cameras around your neck can cause issues with your vertebrae, and carrying heavy tripods over your shoulder can cause rotator cuff issues. I have had issues with both of these from other causes but shooting like this has really irritated the injuries. I'm considering the Spyder holster/Cotton Carrier or dual shoulder strap systems for two camera bodies. I try to carry my camera / tripod on my pack if I'm walking a long way.

Also, I have precious little cartilage left in both knees so I've had to work around it. I bought a Walkstool (Brian at thedigitalpicture's recommendation) that is easy to bring along to save my knees when waiting on wildlife/light, and I also use a trash compactor bag to put on the wet or dirty ground so I can sit or lay down to shoot (tip from Ralph Clevenger in one of his books).

Finally, I have repetitive stress injuries (RSI) in both hands from my writing and graphic design days and try to limit my time on the computer and take frequent breaks so I don't overdo it on my hands.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 13, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Finally, I have repetitive stress injuries (RSI) in both hands from my writing and graphic design days and try to limit my time on the computer and take frequent breaks so I don't overdo it on my hands.



Thanks a lot for your experiences and solutions!

I'm determined not to try every injury myself :-o but learn from others. I even know a bit of rsi from my academic days, you really cannot be too careful about these things no matter the age, the human body is not built for typing on a keyboard all day long - the statistics of health insurances are very clear on this.


----------



## surapon (Feb 14, 2014)

Another Photo, Sir------We, as Photographers, Must run super fast, for our healthy body----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 14, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > That is asking for a Darwin Award
> ...


I've had carpal tunnel surgery on both hands last year, and had to sell my 1D MK IV because of the pain holding it. This year, I suddenly have tendonitis. It likely comes from zillions of hours spent using a mouse to edit photos. I've ordered a ergonomic mouse, I have 2500 photos that I can't edit because of the pain.


----------



## JustMeOregon (Feb 14, 2014)

Of course I'm not blaming the camera or the tree... but two autumn's ago I was at the Portland Japanese Garden photographing "the famous" Japanese Maple when I had a heart attack...


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Feb 14, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I bought a Walkstool



+1 on the walkstool. I have not suffered any permament injuries that I can solely blame my photography on. But photography can sure make existing injuries (or just plain being old) worse. 

Back and shoulder strain are two issues I have. The walkstool really helps out. It packs down very small and really allows you to get down low but still save the ol' back. 

When I go out to the field, I always carry the walkstool.


----------



## Crapking (Feb 14, 2014)

Even weight distribution - no slouching ! I use the Black rapid double strap system, even if only using 1 camera - I hook the second strap to my belt loop to help reinforce good posture. 
Low back pain is a (preventable) common injury. Stretch before / during and after every shoot - strengthen the core abdominal and lower back muscles ! Oh and losing some weight would probably benefit at least some of us


----------



## Sabaki (Feb 14, 2014)

Well, photography wasn't responsible for it but I am going in for knee surgery next month as the pain has become too intense, even for a tough guy like I used to be 

But yeah, knee pads under your pants aren't the worst idea I guess


----------



## surapon (Feb 14, 2014)

Dear Friends.
Sorry that I hear your health problems on this post, Well, BUT, We still have FUN in or Hobby/ Photography.
Would you please ( Both Young and Old---Yes, I am 65 years Young---Ha, Ha, Ha )) = Exercise, Exercise and Exercise. Yes, Past 35 years, My wife and I have routine Exercise 1 Hour in every days/ 6 Days a week---Except on Vacation or when some thing come up.
Yes, we run 2 mile per exercise ( on Treadmill) 5 MPH, and after that We exercise for every part of our body( Tae-Bo), Plus Weight lifting. Yes, In our Solarium/ Sunroom South side of our home.

May all gods in this world and Lord Buddha blessing all of my dear friends in CR, to have a great helath and get all the good wishes that you want in this Valentine day and beyond.
Have a great Friday.
Surapon


----------



## J.R. (Feb 14, 2014)

Dear Surapon,

You Sir are truly amazing and an inspiration for me to start exercising. 

Wish you the best of health and happy shooting.

Cheers ... J.R.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 14, 2014)

This is good topic Marsu42.

I'm slowly getting into wildlife photography. I like the idea shooting with 2 bodies - just to avoid lens changing on the field. Well, I think most of us already know, the weights of carrying two bodies with BIG white lenses.

I'm currently working on a small project(will post some photos soon). My youngest kid is now in kindergarten. She doesn't want to sit in jogging stroller(big wheels) anymore. 

Therefore, I decided to modify this jogging stroller and hopefully it becomes a "wildlife photography push/pull cart" by the time I'm done ;D

Prior to modification, I have tested this jogging stroller at Quail Hill, Irvine, CA. It's quite friendly to push. Plus, I can put snacks & drinks on it without worry too much about *WEIGHTS*: https://www.google.com/search?q=quail+hill+in+irvine&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=CjX-Ur24LdDloAT9xoLAAw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAw&biw=1843&bih=863

I have ordered some hardcases and foams from BH. This project has just started last weekend, 20% complete. A lot of cutting and removing parts to keep the cart looks clean and simple.


----------



## yorgasor (Feb 14, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> This is good topic Marsu42.
> 
> I'm slowly getting into wildlife photography. I like the idea shooting with 2 bodies - just to avoid lens changing on the field. Well, I think most of us already know, the weights of carrying two bodies with BIG white lenses.
> 
> ...



Oooh, even better, add a small electric motor that you could control through a hand throttle, maybe something from an electric bike, add more rugged wheels with a better suspension package, and you could take it hiking in pretty rugged terrain. Heck, it could help pull you up the steeper parts of the trail!


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 14, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> I'm slowly getting into wildlife photography. I like the idea shooting with 2 bodies - just to avoid lens changing on the field. Well, I think most of us already know, the weights of carrying two bodies with BIG white lenses.



As I don't think wildlife always means carrying tons of gear around and machine-gun photo the unsuspecting animals, I try to keep it light... and I fortunately don't have the funds for such gear in any case so that 6d+100L & 60d+70-300L is the max weight I could carry.

I try to predict what I'll encounter though as I feel carrying just one camera lets me move more naturally which is always good for health as it prevents repetitive movements and forced body positions.



surapon said:


> May all gods in this world and Lord Buddha blessing all of my dear friends in CR, to have a great helath and get all the good wishes that you want in this Valentine day and beyond.



Oh my, Valentine's day (and probably Halloween) have joined up with Buddhist culture in your part of the world? I'd certainly like to know how you manage to square commercial excess with the original philosophy  

Anyway, also good health to you and let's hope sharing bad experience is mutually beneficial as it enables others not to make the same mistakes.


----------



## jlbeck (Feb 14, 2014)

Am I the only one wondering when does Surapon wear the coonskin cap?


----------



## AlanF (Feb 14, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



I got mouse finger and then went over to a Mac Magic Trackpad, which solved the problem.


----------



## surapon (Feb 14, 2014)

jlbeck said:


> Am I the only one wondering when does Surapon wear the coonskin cap?



Dear my friend jlbeck.
Here is my 1975 coonskin hat that I brough from Alamo, Texas. Ha, Ha, Ha---When I study at LSU.
Yes, As my 25% Chinese Blood in my body, I can adapt to any things and any place around the world----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great Friday.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 14, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm slowly getting into wildlife photography. I like the idea shooting with 2 bodies - just to avoid lens changing on the field. Well, I think most of us already know, the weights of carrying two bodies with BIG white lenses.
> ...



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. Marsu42
Have a great Friday to you.
Surapon


----------



## gbchriste (Feb 14, 2014)

spousitis - the intense irritation and burning sensation one gets when given glaring looks and a solid tongue lashing from a spouse for spending so much time and money on photography interest. Unfortunately there is no know cure for this ailment and can sometimes be fatal.


----------



## surapon (Feb 14, 2014)

gbchriste said:


> spousitis - the intense irritation and burning sensation one gets when given glaring looks and a solid tongue lashing from a spouse for spending so much time and money on photography interest. Unfortunately there is no know cure for this ailment and can sometimes be fatal.



Yes, Dear Friend gbchriste.
I have and use the great medicine for this illness "spousitis" for 30+ years, here the great medicine = two years ago, I want EF 600 mm. Lens, I ask my wife permission to buy, Plus I tell her that, The Diamond shop in town just reduce the price of beautiful 3 carats diamond ring from 30,000 US Dollars to $ 25000---And She Say Yes, with the Kisses and Hug Me------Ha, Ha, Ha.
It work for me in every times.
Good luck.
Surapon


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 14, 2014)

I think photography has helped my health...

Photography makes a great excuse for a long walk in the woods or a quiet paddle in the canoe. For me, it ads exercise into my life and it brings the calmness and serenity to help me deal with the stresses of life.

When going for a walk, I ignore photography bags and go for a quality hiking daypack... they carry much better than any camera bag/pack and that means less stress on the body... I NEVER hike with a full kit of gear.... too much gear takes away from the moment.


----------



## NancyP (Feb 14, 2014)

Surapon, I like your exercise set-up in the porch with plants and a view. I am in a somewhat cramped flat and keep the shades down when exercising, so as not to be seen by the high rise across the street. 

Health problems caused by photography: a touch of medial epicondylitis aka golfer's elbow (opposite side of elbow from "tennis elbow"). This ensued after a long winter without using the long lens, and then three or four long days using the long lens. Not such a heavy burden - Canon 60D plus Canon 400mm f/5.6L, 2kg total in a long package, but swinging it up to my eye with my right hand repeatedly caused the stress injury . I self-diagnosed, rested the arm, then gradually started strengthening the pertinent weak muscles with a rehabilitation exercise tool, "Theraband flex bar" set, basically just a set of rubber round bars of varying diameters and thus resistances to twisting. The exercise is called "reverse Tyler twist": Thera-Band FlexBar "Reverse Tyler Twist" for Golfers Elbow
It took several months before I could do the exercises without noticing a twinge or two, and at least 6 months before I thought it wise to start general strengthening of arm (in other words, could do the biceps curl with a 5# weight without pain). I now keep up the general exercising of arms via dumbbell curls, presses, kick-backs, and other standards, plus pronation/supination and wrist flex and extend curls with 5# dumbbells. 

No other injuries to report. I find that photography, specifically hiking with camera, is a motivation for me to try to do at least some aerobic exercise and to do weighted squats and lunges. I still get the winter blahs and fall off the wagon.


----------



## lescrane (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't think photography gave me any injuries, other than a shrunken bank account. But I have herniated disks in neck, arthritis in elbow and hands, etc etc. Working at a day job that had me crunching numbers on the PC 50 hours a week didn't help.

So, the only work arounds I have are
1. Don't carry anything around neck, unless it's my tiny EOS-M
2."Limit" time in the field...not easy when you are having a good time. as a non pro I can take time out
3. Limit time on the PC staring at every pixel in every image...not easy either
4. I've been using the Ekla Beach Rolly to get my equipment from the car to wherever I'm goinghttp://www.outdoorphotogear.com/store/eckla-beach-rolly-gear-cart.html
5. As a bird photographer, being careful not to crane my neck(pun intended) looking at treetops for too long. Take a break every few seconds
6.When choosing equipment, all things being equal, buy/bring the lightest you can
7. Find someone younger/stronger who needs a photography lesson and in return will carry everything!!!!


----------



## NancyP (Feb 14, 2014)

I forgot: A ringing endorsement for the Cotton Carrier vest system and either a belt based system or just a bunch of pockets for day hikes in well traveled areas in mild weather. Daypack used if winter day hiking, holds additional food, inside-silvered emergency bivy, waterproof matches, usual contents of pants cargo pockets (extra socks, compass, headlamp), empty space to stash top layer. Extra batteries go in warm pocket. Light tripod slung over back. 

For packing over 10# of stuff I like to use hiking poles. Annoying to have to divest oneself of poles to take photo, but the stability gain is useful - also allows ascent/descent/traverse of muddy areas. There are some quickmud patches in some of the places I go along the Missouri and Mississippi River floodplains - having got stuck once, I take poles to test consistency of ground before advancing. 

Recently I have taken the Sigma DP2 Merrill fixed-lens compact (30mm, APS-C format) with me on hikes where I don't expect to do birding. If you want to bag a few landscapes, these DP # Merrills provide amazing image qualty at 8 oz for the camera and maybe 2oz for its grip/L bracket. 

Finally, Surapon, that is one fetching hat!


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 14, 2014)

Agree. 

I found having 70-200 one 5D III and 400mm one another 5D III will give little more flexible - even just a quick trip to local zoom.

I just don't see myself using the double strap BR with this combo



Marsu42 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm slowly getting into wildlife photography. I like the idea shooting with 2 bodies - just to avoid lens changing on the field. Well, I think most of us already know, the weights of carrying two bodies with BIG white lenses.
> ...


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 14, 2014)

yorgasor said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > This is good topic Marsu42.
> ...



It was on my drawing :


----------



## Halfrack (Feb 14, 2014)

Mousing is really taxing on joints, here's one I got a few clients into-
http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/ergonomics/home/products/ergonomicmouse/
It works amazingly, much better or just radically different position to work within.

Another idea for the stroller would be a walker setup with a Superclamp plus Arca head on it for taking to places where they don't allow tripods. I thought it would be nice to add on saddle bags that I could easily remove.


----------



## scottburgess (Feb 15, 2014)

It's not just avoiding carrying camera weight around the neck or a tripod on the shoulder--any substantial weight cantilevered out from the upper body can induce a back injury. Torque increases as the mass of the object is moved outward from the body. And one should remember that stumbles and rough ground do occur in the real world.

When people ask about health and photography, I suggest (among other things):

[list type=decimal]
[*]Camera gear be hauled in a backpack with a good waist belt that transfers the weight to your hips. For those of us beyond our middle years, this may mean buying a regular backpack that fits one's new middle and then putting a camera bag inside that. The belt padding must reach around over the hips and should flare out over the hips to transfer the pack weight. Shoulder straps must be sufficiently adjustable to allow the weight to ride down that low (a big concern if you have a long torso). I continue to have good luck with the LowePro bags to address these concerns, but I also use regular backpacks in support of my photography.
[*]Regular exercise of core muscles is an important part of photography. This means _a lot_ more than just sit-ups. General fitness (running, lifting, and so on) is important as well, but photographers tend to get a lot of back, side, wrist, neck and shoulder injuries.
[*]Don't walk around with a camera pressed to your face. A wonderful photographer I know did this, taking a very nasty fall. Others have been attacked by bears, fallen in rivers, stepped on snakes, been hit by cars... 
[*]Know your limits. Just because there is a great photo to be had halfway up that waterfall doesn't mean you should go get it! No photograph is worth placing your life in jeopardy. Be aware what your body can actually do at a given time, and think carefully before attempting anything in unfamiliar terrain or that strains you physically.
[*]Don't be alone if you have a choice. Bad things occasionally happen even if you do your best on everything. It is good to have someone with you who can go for help.
[/list]

My wife and I keep garden kneeling pads in the car for low macro work. We always have rain gear, food, and lots of water with us even if we don't plan on being out long enough to require all of it. A general backpacking guide like _The Backpacker's Handbook_ can be helpful for those inclined toward the outdoors. It is wise for you and your partner to take a wilderness first responder course if you do much nature photography.

Stay well, folks. I wish you all a successful and healthy 2014!


----------



## gshocked (Feb 15, 2014)

surapon said:


> Thanks, Dear Friend Marsu 42.
> Thanks for your experience, and I will not do the same.
> Here is the Photo that I never near there too---To safe my Life, and I am not the braveman like them in the photo----Ha, Ha, Ha.
> Have a great day.
> Surapon



Some photos aren't worth the danger!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 15, 2014)

Halfrack said:


> Mousing is really taxing on joints, here's one I got a few clients into-
> http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/ergonomics/home/products/ergonomicmouse/
> It works amazingly, much better or just radically different position to work within.


 
Mine just arrived today, I used it to edit about 100 photos of my backlog as well as for several other projects. I did not feel any pain, but wanted to smash the thing a couple of times. I didn't expect it to become 2nd nature right away, and I'll learn to manipulate it smoothly just fine.
The left click button seems very hard to operate, there is no feel or detent, and I have very little feeling in my fingers. I find myself trying to click the thing 15-20 times and only succeed when gripping it very tightly. The right click is fine, so it might be a manufacturing issue. I've already considered gluing a raised button on the left click control.

The other issue is the lack of a mouse wheel like function for scrolling. There is a pseudo scroll function, but it doesn't work for anything except my internet browser. I have some software that uses it as a primary function to resize images for viewing, and scrolling is needed in most software applications.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 15, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've had carpal tunnel surgery on both hands last year, and had to sell my 1D MK IV because of the pain holding it. This year, I suddenly have tendonitis. It likely comes from zillions of hours spent using a mouse to edit photos. I've ordered a ergonomic mouse, I have 2500 photos that I can't edit because of the pain.


Sorry to hear that. Hope you feel better now ... what about using a Wacom tablet, does that help? as opposed to a ergonomic mouse? ... I ask, coz I haven't used a Wacom pen/tablet yet, but plan on getting sometime soon.


----------



## xps (Feb 15, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> I just managed to catch the next injury through lack of technique, a (light) buritis on my elbow. The cause was me leaning with my elbow on frozen ground too long too often while photographing wildlife. I underestimated this though I generally know about the danger and dampen my knees.
> 
> Since is the second time I run into something like this I wonder what's next, i.e. how to prevent what I don't know yet. Are there any other common injuries caused by lack of technique and how to avoid them? I'll start the list. For jokes please feel free to start another thread, I'm serious about this.
> 
> ...



Dear Marsu 42!

Many tipps have been given. Problems to be added: Occular accomodation problems after starring into the OVF for a long time.
My personal experience (out of my profession) to your problems: 
- Try to keep warm (use an foldable isolating mattress, fingerfree gloves. Fetch joint warmer (there are some models that are really thin and you can wear them under your trousers, pullovers without feeling uncomfortable.... There are some troursers or sweaters existing (look at sports shops) thath have an included strengthening in the joint areas.)
- Use a camera holder for front positioninig, you can click in your backpach straps. So the weight is distributed on the backpackstraps.
- Also do not use the original neckholder for a long time, no sling strap. Better buy a carrying system that works like a climbing belt for the chest (Brustgurt).
-


----------



## lescrane (Feb 15, 2014)

dilbert said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Another Photo, Sir------We, as Photographers, Must run super fast, for our healthy body----Ha, Ha, Ha.
> ...



Two guys are out hiking and they see a grizzly bear about to charge. One guy starts running away and the other says "Don't you know you can't out run a bear". The first guy turns around and says 'True, but I just have to out run you."


----------



## surapon (Feb 15, 2014)

NancyP said:


> Surapon, I like your exercise set-up in the porch with plants and a view. I am in a somewhat cramped flat and keep the shades down when exercising, so as not to be seen by the high rise across the street.
> 
> Health problems caused by photography: a touch of medial epicondylitis aka golfer's elbow (opposite side of elbow from "tennis elbow"). This ensued after a long winter without using the long lens, and then three or four long days using the long lens. Not such a heavy burden - Canon 60D plus Canon 400mm f/5.6L, 2kg total in a long package, but swinging it up to my eye with my right hand repeatedly caused the stress injury . I self-diagnosed, rested the arm, then gradually started strengthening the pertinent weak muscles with a rehabilitation exercise tool, "Theraband flex bar" set, basically just a set of rubber round bars of varying diameters and thus resistances to twisting. The exercise is called "reverse Tyler twist": Thera-Band FlexBar "Reverse Tyler Twist" for Golfers Elbow
> It took several months before I could do the exercises without noticing a twinge or two, and at least 6 months before I thought it wise to start general strengthening of arm (in other words, could do the biceps curl with a 5# weight without pain). I now keep up the general exercising of arms via dumbbell curls, presses, kick-backs, and other standards, plus pronation/supination and wrist flex and extend curls with 5# dumbbells.
> ...



Wow, Thanks, Dear Friend NancyP.
I will use your Exercise Methods too--- Past many years, I use Grip exercise as the small tool use by the Musicien.
Thanks again.
Surapon


----------



## Hannes (Feb 15, 2014)

It baffles me to see people carrying big cameras and big lenses around their neck for extended periods. It's not really an issue with a rebel and a kit lens but I don't understand people with a 1D or Dx series camera with a 70-200 2.8 lens around their neck. 

I'd also say get a proper rucksack if you are going to be carrying lots of gear rather than a messenger bag. F-stop make wonderful bags which will stand up to lots of abuse and will carry most gear in a nice and padded compartment. I tried their medium slope ICU (mid sized both depth and height with a slant to it to save on space in the sack) and it fit my 1D, 70-200 2.8, 24-105, flash, spare battery, triggers, a small 58mm f2 lens and still had enough space to fit a second non pro sized body. They aren't cheap though


----------



## sanj (Feb 15, 2014)

Do not talk about DR in CR. Or your emotional health will be at stake!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 15, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I've had carpal tunnel surgery on both hands last year, and had to sell my 1D MK IV because of the pain holding it. This year, I suddenly have tendonitis. It likely comes from zillions of hours spent using a mouse to edit photos. I've ordered a ergonomic mouse, I have 2500 photos that I can't edit because of the pain.
> ...



Years ago I switched to using a tablet for this reason It's a great help. Now with my new 5DMkIII I got a Wacom Intuos Pro tablet as part of a Canon promotion, and that tablet also supports touch, so I hab even use handgestures now.

It's also good to learn to use the mouse with your other hand. When I was a CAD engineer I used both hands: A Wacom tablet on the right and a mouse on the left.


----------



## surapon (Feb 15, 2014)

lescrane said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...



Ha, Ha, Ha---Ha, Ha, Ha, I love your words " The first guy turns around and says 'True, but I just have to out run you." --------And the bear will play with you first----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Surapon


----------



## ERHP (Feb 15, 2014)

Marsu42, this is a really great topic to bring up. Some of the things I've done to try to minimize injury while still carrying a lot of gear(mainly for full day+ excursions):

1. Solid Backpack. Look at gear that works for the military. Might sound funny but people in uniform often have to carry 30-50lbs on their backs for long periods of time and 'some' companies have solid engineering behind their designs. I'm a fan of Mystery Ranch myself. Typically I have a 5D MK III, 16-35 II, 24-70 v1, 70-200f/2.8 IS II, 100L Macro, 580 flash, food, water, first aid, headlamp/flashlight, and the stuff that's usually in my pockets. Maybe a 1541 tripod and head clipped to the side or back. ~35-50lbs depending on if I'm looping back near the truck.

2. Big tripod over the shoulder - padding and switching shoulders often. I tried the big pads to put over the upper tripod legs and just really wasn't happy(they squeaked and really didn't seem to help as much as I thought they should). Much happier with the Lenscoat neoprene. Resting it on the backpack shoulder strap helps somewhat as well but still, when it starts to hurt and there is no reason to push, take a break. 

3. Kneepads(and elbow pads) - I usually wear a pair of Arc'teryx pants with reinforced knees and slots to slide in the knee pad inserts (Sphinx Pants). Not very practical around town as you get a lot of strange looks but then again, I'll take lack of pain over strange looks any day. A good pair of slide overs is not very expensive versus the future injury costs. I want to keep doing this for as long as possible.

4. Shoes - To me this is commonly overlooked but if you are going to be on rough terrain or slippery rocks, the better the grip and ankle support, the better. Going to be near or in water? I'm a fan of the Salomon Quest 4D GTX boots, which are waterproof. Maybe overkill for some people.

5. Ground Cover - Mentioned before but a person sized tarp keeps you from sitting directly on the ground and may prevent some insect bites. I use a bivvy sack when I plan on being out most or all of the day. Gortex and can also double as a sleeping bag if something happens. Compacts pretty nicely as well. Check Army/Navy surplus or camping outlets.

6. Insects - Injuries come in a lot of sizes and shapes and being bitten by mosquitoes on the shutter finger(three times in one sitting) sucks. Not to mention West Nile and other fun. Deet works, but like most things it may have long term issues. Thin jackets or overshirts with upturned collars and a hat can help avoid some of these as well but the hands and face always seem to get hit.

7. Dehydration - I've watched a lot of people get hit by this and the associated Heat Stress/Exhaustion. Never seen anyone have a Heat Stroke and would prefer not to, least of all myself. And it doesn't just happen when it's hot. 

Some great ideas in this thread and the camp stool/chair is a great one. Knowing your limits, moderate exercise and some common sense risk analysis can also prevent some injuries.


----------



## ninjapeps (Feb 16, 2014)

lescrane said:


> Two guys are out hiking and they see a grizzly bear about to charge. One guy starts running away and the other says "Don't you know you can't out run a bear". The first guy turns around and says 'True, but I just have to out run you."


Alternatively: trip your friend.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 16, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> When I was a CAD engineer I used both hands: A Wacom tablet on the right and a mouse on the left.


COOL 8)


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 19, 2014)

probably not so common but a PJ friend got shot in the head with a rubber bullet in egypt during the first regime change civil unrest


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 19, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I've had carpal tunnel surgery on both hands last year, and had to sell my 1D MK IV because of the pain holding it. This year, I suddenly have tendonitis. It likely comes from zillions of hours spent using a mouse to edit photos. I've ordered a ergonomic mouse, I have 2500 photos that I can't edit because of the pain.
> ...


 
A Wacom tablet is a entirely different animal. I use mine with the pen in my left hand and my mouse in my right hand. (I'm left handed, but use my right hand for my mouse)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 19, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Halfrack said:
> 
> 
> > Mousing is really taxing on joints, here's one I got a few clients into-
> ...


 
That 3M Gadget did not last long, it just did not work for me, and it hurt my thumb to stretch to the top of the joy stick.

I received my Evoluent Mouse today. I can operate it like a mouse right out of the box, but it places a lot of pressure on the bottom corner of my hand. I now have a gel mouse pad on order.

Switching my mouse to my left hand might be a option if this doesn't work.


----------

